# First Post And Mk2 Ordered Yesterday



## jimdiesel (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello, been lurking for a week. I know afew of the people off here from another Audi/Performance car forum.

Placed my order with the factory yesterday, spec as follows:

TTC 3.2 Quattro Manual
Deep Sea Blue
Ice Blue Seats Black/Black/Black Dash/Headlining/Carpets
18'' 10 Spoke Alloys in Bi Colour Finish
Short Shift Gearchange
Symphony II
Cruise
Storage Pack
Rear Isofix
Adaptive Bi Xenonâ€™s

My car will be one of the dealers first allocations (they have 4 including there demo for 2006), so is officially due in October, but will possibly be September.

The A6 will be going in as part ex, as my wife has swapped her A2 for a Passat, so the VW will become the family car.

Roll on the Autumn.

Jim


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Autumn and we haven't even had a summer yet :wink: .

Bet you can't wait and congratulations 8) .

Hello and welcome to the forum btw  .

I also see your from York. Very nice place - I used to live there 8) . Which dealer did you get your car from?


----------



## jimdiesel (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Dotti.

The car is ordered with York Audi.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's a nice big dealership. I was there 2 months ago . Hope they treat you well


----------



## jimdiesel (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh they do Dotti. Ive had 8 cars off them in the last 8 years and worked for them for 6 months.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cool, i think you must be the first to confirm your spec.

I've still not done mine yet - going in to the dealers in the morning and ive still no idea what colour to go for.

I'm number 1 on the dealer list but doubt i'll get a car before nov due to the options i want.

PASSAT - man what was you thinking. :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshy just don't go for beige [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I might do, it will be THE class colour for a TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Did you manage to get a discount?


----------



## jimdiesel (Apr 8, 2006)

Won't talk about money until nearer the time, but I will get looked after.

I have already stated that I will not be paying for the non standard wheels or the adaptive part of the xenon's. I will not probably get a discount on paper, but my part exchange will have plenty of room for negotiation.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mines Ordered too.

3.2
Pearl paint
tyre pressure monitor
parking
xenons
bose
ipod
cruise
Auto pack.

Looks like im gonna be going out, mugging some more teenages for their mobiles and selling them on ebay to pay for the car.


----------



## jimdiesel (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice, I missed the tyre pressure monitoring off mine. Will add it next time I am in the dealership.


----------



## jimdiesel (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice, I missed the tyre pressure monitoring off mine. Will add it next time I am in the dealership.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Mines Ordered too.
> 
> 3.2
> Pearl paint
> ...


So what's the colour (inside and out)?

Dealer took my order yesterday, after 30 mins in a DSG TT. Did not like it one bit. Felt completely out of control - could not pre-empt once what the gearbox was going to do. I it also takes a lot of fun out of my driving. So it's the manual with short shift for me. Spec, otherwise, is as was:

3.2 TTC
Standard 10 spoke
Short Shift
Deep Sea Blue 
Ice Blue/blk/blk interior
Extended leather - coloured 
BOSE
Ipod connection 
GSM Bluetooth 
DVD satnav 
Acoustic parking 
Isofix 
Auto Pack 
Xenon Plus 
Storage Pack 
Multifunction steering wheel


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive went garent red with black, however ive now changed my mind and i'll be changing that. will still be black/black/black/black/black/black/black inside.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Go with Garnet and get RED leather inside. All the women will look at you Toshy  :wink: :-*


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Go with Garnet and get RED leather inside. All the women will look at you Toshy  :wink: :-*


With that colour scheme it might not only be the women looking. :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: ... ok ok bit girlie then maybe :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll pass on that thanks. :roll:


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Went in to the dealer's to play with DVD Nav & confirm spec on my MkII today :wink:. Colour choice is really difficult, espcially for the interior as I don't want an expanse of black. I think it's either going to be metallic silver paint with Magma red leather (as I've currently spec'd) or Deep Sea Blue with Ice Blue Leather.

Does anyone know where I can find a picture of the Deep Sea / Ice Blue Combination please?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I confirmed my spec on Fri past.... I may make some changes!

3.2 Q Manual
Phantom Black
Mineral Grey int and head lining
Ext leather pack
Bi Colour 18" 10 Spokes
Cruise
Bluetooth phone
Multi func steering wheel

and then a list of wants as long as they didn't hold it back (he said there was a chance some of the Nov 2006 options could be pushed through for Sept/Oct)

19" 7 Spoke
Parking sensors
iPod connection

I have now seen some photoc in red and am tempted???


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

tt_drj said:


> Went in to the dealer's to play with DVD Nav & confirm spec on my MkII today :wink:. Colour choice is really difficult, espcially for the interior as I don't want an expanse of black. I think it's either going to be metallic silver paint with Magma red leather (as I've currently spec'd) or Deep Sea Blue with Ice Blue Leather.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a picture of the Deep Sea / Ice Blue Combination please?


If you have a look through this forum you will find links to pictures of Deep Sea blue (Leipzig motor show) exterior and ice blue interior (New York show) separately, but not together. I've gone with the same combo, and dealer seems to agree that it will look good. There's time yet to change if it turns out to be pants.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ali_2006TT said:


> I confirmed my spec on Fri past.... I may make some changes!
> 
> 3.2 Q Manual
> Phantom Black
> ...


Which red? Ive seen the base red - but not garnet, well ive seen it on an A4 cab but thats not the same as seeing it on the real car.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

> Which red? Ive seen the base red - but not garnet, well ive seen it on an A4 cab but thats not the same as seeing it on the real car.


the brilliant red...the dealer recomented not the garnet...says he would try to talk anybody out of this choice


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is a none metalic colour, guess it saves Â£500.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes thats the added bonus...

I have a silver car and so don't want another I love both the red and black and every time I see one I change my mind! Its ordered as Black at the moment.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ali_2006TT said:


> > Which red? Ive seen the base red - but not garnet, well ive seen it on an A4 cab but thats not the same as seeing it on the real car.
> 
> 
> the brilliant red...the dealer recomented not the garnet...says he would try to talk anybody out of this choice


Why? Is it too similar to the brilliant rad, so not worth the extra?


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> If you have a look through this forum you will find links to pictures of Deep Sea blue (Leipzig motor show) exterior and ice blue interior (New York show) separately, but not together.


Thanks, I have seen the pictures from New York but am a bit concerned that the 'Ice Blue' has an aquamarine greeny tinge to it and it would be nice to see it in a Deep Sea Blue car. As you say, Karcsi, there is probably time yet to wait for samples etc, especially as my car has DVD Nav Plus which is a Jan '07 option.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

It does look like a greeny blue. It's a bit touch and go.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

> Why? Is it too similar to the brilliant rad, so not worth the extra?


No it is a slightly different shade and aparrently doesn't look great. The brilliant red is the more common one and looks good.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nearly as good as mine.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mines better than yours Toshy  :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you been drinking again?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No just eating cream eggs :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Where do you keep them. Cream eggs have to be eaten warm.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Where do you keep them. Cream eggs have to be eaten warm.


That would be telling :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

... Toshy don't give my secret away :wink:


----------

